

CoreBitcoin - Bitcoin library for Objective-C - oleganza
https://github.com/oleganza/CoreBitcoin

======
biafra
Unfortunatly a missing open source bitcoin library in Objective-C is not the
reason for the missing Bitcoin client for ios. It seems Apple does not allow
Bitcoin clients in the iOS App Store.
[http://www.bitpak.com/?p=34](http://www.bitpak.com/?p=34)

~~~
pat2man
Apple doesn't ban 100% of apps, Glyph lets you send and receive bitcoins
through Coinbase:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gliph/id501269250?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gliph/id501269250?mt=8)

